# words from music



## Lester (Jan 18, 2009)

Dose anybody know how I can seperate the words from the music. I can use kareoke software and record just the music. But I need just the voices. Thanks Troy


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I don't know if Goldwave or audacity can do that or not.


----------



## Lester (Jan 18, 2009)

I know audacity won't do it.... unless theres a plug in for it.


----------



## Lester (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't get it my mixer that comes with the sound card, removes the words and leaves the music. For kareoke I geuss. So why is it so hard to remove the music..... where do the words go.... why can't I isolate them. This is crazy.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I guess there's no software for this because I don't know of too many people who require such a thing really.


----------



## milemarker (Jan 19, 2009)

no .. it can not be seperated by removing the sound and leaving the words. Its because of the way the singing/words are incorporated into the music . Many moons ago , they used to use left bank verses right bank for serperating music from vocals , ( like some old Sonny and Cher music and the original Chipmunks Christmas song ) , but not any more .
Can I ask , what are you needing the word part seperated for ? 
If its for an animated talking skull , or something similiar , simply use a program like AUDACITY and mix the 2 channels together , then blank out one of the channels ( say you take back channels and mix them onto the RIGHT channel , then take the LEFT channel and blank it ouot so nothings on it )
Then use your mic and basically , sing to the song but make sure your voice is going onto a seperate NEW channel first and then copy and paste your singing , onto the LEFT channel and feed STRICKLY the left channel into the skull and remove the speaker from it , so your voice is not heard and then allow the music from the RIGHT channel to be heard by the audience . 
This way , the skulls mouth will move ONLY to the signing ( via your voice on the RIGHT channel ) and the audience will ONLY hear the original music/singing on the LEFT channel . And the skulls mouth movement will be in perfect time with JUST the singing parts of the song . And FTR - it doesn't matter how lousey you sing , no one is gonna hear it anyway - just the cicuit board for the talking skull - LOL


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Milemarker that is totally brilliant! That is a great easy way to fix a somewhat perplexing issue for those of us with less experience.


----------



## Lester (Jan 18, 2009)

Thats the process we've used for the last 12 years.... I figured with the technology explosion in the computer field maybe just maybe they had something out now.... I was just thinking of a real life application for such a application but now that i'm here I can't remember what it was... anyways I keep at that tell I find something better, it works good just allways lookin to improve on realizim. Thanks


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I wonder why it is there is software to separate music from the words, but not vice versa?


----------

